# MES 30 DIY PID Controller Help



## pbrown86 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hey all, I have a Masterbuilt (20070411) 30" Digital Electric Smoker.  I have had some issues with the controller turning off.  I turn on the smoker, it works fine, but then randomly turns off.  I can eventually (by moving the control panel) get it to turn on and hope it stays on.  So I have been looking into replacing the controller with a new PID.  However, the Auber PIDs look pretty expensive.  So far I have seen folks recommend the MYPIN TA4 or Inkbird as a cheaper alternative.  However, I haven't been able to find a good walkthrough/instruction on what needs disconnected and connected to the PID.  Any help?  Even a link to another forum that I missed the walkthrough would be great.  Thanks!!


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 20, 2019)

there is a very detailed how to here somewhere I can't remember who's thread it is but it's very detailed, bearcarver is up on his mes smokers maybe he'll be around, but I would search mes pid.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 20, 2019)

yeah I just looked it up tallbm has a detailed how to, just search mes pid in the search bar and scroll down until you find it.


----------



## sm0kin (Jun 20, 2019)

pbrown86 said:


> Hey all, I have a Masterbuilt (20070411) 30" Digital Electric Smoker.  I have had some issues with the controller turning off.  I turn on the smoker, it works fine, but then randomly turns off.  I can eventually (by moving the control panel) get it to turn on and hope it stays on.  So I have been looking into replacing the controller with a new PID.  However, the Auber PIDs look pretty expensive.  So far I have seen folks recommend the MYPIN TA4 or Inkbird as a cheaper alternative.  However, I haven't been able to find a good walkthrough/instruction on what needs disconnected and connected to the PID.  Any help?  Even a link to another forum that I missed the walkthrough would be great.  Thanks!!


Although the Auber is expensive, it is a real game changer plug and play (almost)unit. Literally holds within 1 degree once its set up. This is a screenshot from the Auber app on a turkey breast I smoked a couple days ago. It’s what the masterbuilt needed from the factory.


----------



## pbrown86 (Jun 20, 2019)

Which Auber did you get? Also, I assume you had to rewire the Mes so if you plugged it directly into the wall it would run all the time, that way you could plug it into the Auber to get proper controls? Any issue with Auber shortly cycling, meaning it doesn't turn the heat on long enough to burn the chips?


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 20, 2019)

pbrown86 said:


> Which Auber did you get? Also, I assume you had to rewire the Mes so if you plugged it directly into the wall it would run all the time, that way you could plug it into the Auber to get proper controls? Any issue with Auber shortly cycling, meaning it doesn't turn the heat on long enough to burn the chips?


I have the 1510 elmp . Smokin has the next step up from that . Mine was $ 160 or so . It is truly a game changer , and well worth every penny . Do the re wire on the MES . Plug the Auber into the power , and the MES into the Auber . Done . Enough guys have done this , that can walk you thru . You will not be sorry you spent the money . 
You will need to run the tray or a tube with pellets for smoke . I have the tubes , but I also use a chunk of wood to fit the stock MES tray and it adds good smoke flavor to sausage . 
Heres the guide by Tallbm
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/

This is how I did mine . 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/auber-controller-added-to-my-mes-30.283584/#post-1917929


----------



## sm0kin (Jun 20, 2019)

pbrown86 said:


> Which Auber did you get? Also, I assume you had to rewire the Mes so if you plugged it directly into the wall it would run all the time, that way you could plug it into the Auber to get proper controls? Any issue with Auber shortly cycling, meaning it doesn't turn the heat on long enough to burn the chips?


I should have mentioned, I use an amnps tray and mailbox mod. It is the WiFi Auber model WSD1500H-W. Yes modding the box was easy to do so it’s power on all the time through factory snap disc .


----------



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2019)

Here's my build. The PID control is really a game changer for electric smokers. 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pid-done-finally.287556/#post-1963287


----------



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2019)

And here it is being tested as a control as a SV. Which worked very well.


----------



## pbrown86 (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks for everyone's reply.  I really appreciate the insight.  If I go with the Auber PID approach, I assume I can no longer use the chip burner?  From reading other posts, it will light the wood chips when it initially comes to temp, but since it will be cycling on and off the heating coil so quickly, it won't have time to burn new chips.  Is this accurate?


----------



## pounce (Jun 24, 2019)

The burner wont behave much different that it did when it was controlled by the Masterbuilt.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 24, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> You will need to run the tray or a tube with pellets for smoke . I have the tubes , but I also use a chunk of wood to fit the stock MES tray and it adds good smoke flavor to sausage .



I leave a chunk of wood in the chip tray , and it burns over the length of the cook . Adds to the pellets for sure .


----------



## tallbm (Jun 24, 2019)

pbrown86 said:


> Thanks for everyone's reply.  I really appreciate the insight.  If I go with the Auber PID approach, I assume I can no longer use the chip burner?  From reading other posts, it will light the wood chips when it initially comes to temp, but since it will be cycling on and off the heating coil so quickly, it won't have time to burn new chips.  Is this accurate?



Hi there and welcome!

I fear the chips would no longer be a viable option since the burner doesn't run full blast for long periods of time like the stock MES controller does.  The PID would pulse power on/off just enough to maintain temp so no 100% burner run for long periods of time to light chips.

The A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) tray or tube is what most of us use with the MES regardless of the controller (stock or PID).  The AMNPS and pellets cannot be beat.  Since you run an MES30 the tray may or may not give you issues inside the MES.  HOWEVER, a mailbox mod isn't hard to create and the guys that have had issues with the trays in the MES30 (that have reached out to me directly) seem to have the issue fixed with a mailbox mod using the AMNPS tray.

Heck there is no beating 12 hours of perfect smoke UNATTENDED with the AMNPS tray and pellets so it only makes life easier 

Finally, I second going with an Auber Plug n Play vs building your own PID if this is your first time around.  If you want to build a full PID controller then be sure you get a proper Solid State Relay (SSR), wiring in a fuse is a good idea, I would recommend you go with cord relief grommets and cannabilize a 14-16 AWG extension chord (or 10-12 AWG) over using project box outlets/sockets, use 10-16AWG wiring to wire it all, use a 30A or better switch definitely not from China unless you want it to melt (went through three 20 amp ones from China that melted after a while myself) and get a project box that holds it all well.
The project box was the most annoying part for me because I couldn't find one in proper dimensions for what I wanted and they are inexplicably expensive!

Having done both routes, I usually recommend buying the Auber plug and play models because they are easier to deal with AND in the end if you start from scratching needing to buy all parts, components, and tools you don't really save any money building a PID controller.  If you have the tools, components, and some parts lying around and TIME then you can save some money building one :)

Best of luck!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 24, 2019)

pbrown86



tallbm said:


> the burner doesn't run full blast for long periods


Yes , you have the idea . 


pbrown86 said:


> it won't have time to burn new chips. Is this accurate?


----------



## pbrown86 (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks, I really appreciate the great reply.  I currently have an AMNPS and had stopped using it due to it going out at times and being 'unreliable' in staying lit.  I have been reading about doing the mailbox mod.  I saw that some folks have concerns of the coatings in the mailbox and that leeching into the food.  Another poster johnmeyer, said he used a popcorn tin.  If you have any good info on mailboxes without concern of chemicals degassing into food.



tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I fear the chips would no longer be a viable option since the burner doesn't run full blast for long periods of time like the stock MES controller does.  The PID would pulse power on/off just enough to maintain temp so no 100% burner run for long periods of time to light chips.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 24, 2019)

I have the mes 30 and yeah my amnps wasn't reliable inside the smoker so I built the mailbox, no problems anymore 8-10 hours of smoke, the amnps doesn't get hot enough to worry about the coating, if this was the case I think there would be a lot of sick people here on smf.


----------



## sm0kin (Jun 24, 2019)

pbrown86 said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate the great reply.  I currently have an AMNPS and had stopped using it due to it going out at times and being 'unreliable' in staying lit.  I have been reading about doing the mailbox mod.  I saw that some folks have concerns of the coatings in the mailbox and that leeching into the food.  Another poster johnmeyer, said he used a popcorn tin.  If you have any good info on mailboxes without concern of chemicals degassing into food.


I picked up an old stainless control box from work, I would guess any metal but galvanized would be safe as the temps don’t get high inside the box


----------

